# Ode to Gunslinger



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2007)

Gunslinger & the Old Prospector

An old prospector walks his tired old mule into a western town one day.
He'd been out in the desert for about six months without a drop of whiskey.
He walked up to the first saloon he came to and tied his old mule to the
hitch rail.

As he stood there brushing some of the dust from his face and clothes, a
gunslinger walked out of the saloon with a gun in one hand and a bottle of
whiskey in the other.  The gunslinger looked at the old man and laughed,
saying, "Hey old man, have you ever danced?"

The old man looked up at the gunslinger and said, "No, I never did dance.
I just never wanted to."

A crowd had gathered by then and the gunslinger said, "Well, you old fool,
you're gonna' dance now," and started shooting at the old man's feet.

The old prospector was hopping around and everybody was laughing.

When the gunslinger fired his last bullet, he holstered his gun and turned
around to go back into the saloon.

The old man reached up on the mule, drew his shotgun, and pulled both
hammers back making an ominous, double clicking sound.

The gunslinger heard the sound and everything got quiet.

The crowd watched as the gunslinger slowly turned around looking down both
barrels of the shotgun.

The old man asked, "Did you ever kiss a mule, right square on the ass?"

The gunslinger swallowed hard and said, "No.  But I've always sorta had the hankering to."



Don't mess with old farts . . . .


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 13, 2007)

ha ha. Shouldn't that be Ode to a gunslinger?


----------

